# Just Installed Volant CAI



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

Got my Volant CAI today and after opening the box and inspecting the parts I realize there was no instructions. Their website is a joke. No online instructions and looks like it hasn't been updated in awhile. Called on the phone and got a message saying closed on weekends. Bummer.

Anyway getting to the good part. After laying out the parts, it looked pretty straight forward so I went ahead and installed it. Who needs stinking instructions. The results are awesome. That sound is music to my ears. I have no scientific ways to measure the improvement exactly but when my foot pushes on the gas there is a noticable improvement in response and pickup. Felt sorry for the people in my neighborhood trying to sleep at midnight as I was making my test runs. :thumbup:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

That's a nice looking CAI. Congrats! :thumbup: I wonder how it compares to the aFe. aFe indicates a horsepower gain of 11.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Cost?*

Iefronty,

What was the cost? Was the installation difficult for those
of us who are not too mechanically inclined?

Thanks,

OkieScot





iefronty said:


> Got my Volant CAI today and after opening the box and inspecting the parts I realize there was no instructions. Their website is a joke. No online instructions and looks like it hasn't been updated in awhile. Called on the phone and got a message saying closed on weekends. Bummer.
> 
> Anyway getting to the good part. After laying out the parts, it looked pretty straight forward so I went ahead and installed it. Who needs stinking instructions. The results are awesome. That sound is music to my ears. I have no scientific ways to measure the improvement exactly but when my foot pushes on the gas there is a noticable improvement in response and pickup. Felt sorry for the people in my neighborhood trying to sleep at midnight as I was making my test runs. :thumbup:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

iefronty,
if you don't mind, take a front photo shot of your Frontier.
I want to see what kind of grills you have installed?

thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

Does it help or hurt you MPG?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

How can that be classified as a CAI when the filter is in a box in the Engine Bay... unless I'm looking at it wrong..


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

myoung said:


> How can that be classified as a CAI when the filter is in a box in the Engine Bay... unless I'm looking at it wrong..


On the driver's side there is a opening that draws air from under the fender. Also there is a scoop on the lower part of the box the faces front that draws air through the little driver's side front grille.


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> iefronty,
> if you don't mind, take a front photo shot of your Frontier.
> I want to see what kind of grills you have installed?
> 
> thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Iefronty,
> 
> What was the cost? Was the installation difficult for those
> of us who are not too mechanically inclined?
> ...


Cost was $277 before tax and shipping.

Got it from here 

Even though they forgot to pack the instructions, it was pretty straight forward. Basic tools and simple. The only hard part is the front bolt that holds the stock airbox. It took time to remove because it has limited clearance to work in.


----------



## chrdog (Sep 26, 2005)

i take it that CAI's are not good for offroading due to the chance of water getting in?


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Volant CAI*

iefronty,

Thanks for the reply. It looks good.

OkieScot





iefronty said:


> Cost was $277 before tax and shipping.
> 
> Got it from here
> 
> Even though they forgot to pack the instructions, it was pretty straight forward. Basic tools and simple. The only hard part is the front bolt that holds the stock airbox. It took time to remove because it has limited clearance to work in.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

thanks for the pics of the front grill.
what brand is it?
cost and where did you get it from?
it looks like there is a lower grill also?
last, will it fit the 05 pathfinders?

THANKS


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

iefronty said:


> On the driver's side there is a opening that draws air from under the fender. Also there is a scoop on the lower part of the box the faces front that draws air through the little driver's side front grille.


I understand myoung's concern, but I agree with your response. It made me realize; however, these things (and just about every car/truck today) already start out as a cold-air-induction system. They almost all pull air out of the fenderwell area.

I think their biggest benefits come from a better flowing filter, a larger and straighter intake tube, and no resonator (aka muffler). That last is probably the most important. The three weakest and well known spots in a car in terms of performance and MPG are the intake, exhaust, and the automatic transmission. They've been desinged by the manufacturers to be quiet (intake and exhaust) and comfortable (long, sloppy shifts) for the consumer. Actually, it's the same with tire pressures; the manufacturers suggest a much lower, more comfortable, pressure. As long as you don't mind hearing the air going into the engine, hearing the air coming out of the engine, having your head thrown back a bit when you shift, and actually feeling the road underneath you; you can most likely have a better performing and more fuel efficient car.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

chrdog said:


> i take it that CAI's are not good for offroading due to the chance of water getting in?


I wonder how many claims in these hurricane hit areas are from people driving through fairly deep water and sucking some into their engines. I would think it's a pretty big number.

Serious Offroading = Snorkel.


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> thanks for the pics of the front grill.
> what brand is it?
> cost and where did you get it from?
> it looks like there is a lower grill also?
> ...


Here's a better pic.









It is Precision EZ Billet. It was the first mod I did and I paid way too much from the dealer's part dept. Should have shopped around.

This place has for the Frontier $221 both the top and bottom

For the Pathfinder Doesn't list the Precision though?


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

thanks for the links.
I was thinking getting the top 3 pieces.
too bad they don't have the matching lower piece for the Paths.
take a look at this ebay link. they are offering the lower piece. you think it will match??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2005...ewItemQQcategoryZ33645QQitemZ8010730345QQrdZ1

that could be a big chance?


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> thanks for the links.
> I was thinking getting the top 3 pieces.
> too bad they don't have the matching lower piece for the Paths.
> take a look at this ebay link. they are offering the lower piece. you think it will match??
> ...


Just went to the Precision Grille mfg website and it says that they are both the same for the Frontier and Pathfinder.

Link


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

hmmm.
how is the grill held in place?
it is pretty sturdy materials? not gonna crack or bend, etc?
I like the one without the logo.
if you can, measure out the lower grill opening. lenght and height.
I'll do the same. if the measurements are pretty close, most likely it should fit.
Is Precision website the lowest price on this grill?

I looked to see where their located. there only a few cities away from me.
maybe I'll call them up and drive over there.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

You won't have to worry about sucking up air if there were a bypass valve included in the intake design. Truck looks Awesome!


----------

